# Can someone tell me which drums these are?



## Dunkm4st3r (Jun 15, 2020)

I'm looking to re-create this kind of music. Can someone help me?


----------



## BassClef (Jun 16, 2020)

It sounds like my Epic Frame Drums from 8DIO.


----------

